# {Farm Truck} ~ Build Off !!!



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

* {Farm Truck} ~ Build Off !!! 
Just for fun let's have a "Farm Truck" ~ Build Off Contest.
Let's put the dead line at 4-15-2016

Just based on some simple rules:
Has to be built on a stock Aurora T-Jet Stock Small Tire Chassis Or Dash Chassis.
{ "Not" ~ On a 4 Gear or Slim Line Chassis }

All based off the MEV's 71' Chevy Pickup ~ Or a Similar T-Jet Chevy Body
Wheels & Tires optional ~ Any Combination. ~ T-Jet ~ Tuff Ones ~ AFX ~ Tyco
Really just based off everyone's modeling skill's.

{ Just Throwing This Out There as a Fun & An Inexpensive Contest }

{ I set the date at 4-15 -2016 } ~ Just Remember The Tax dead line day.
So everyone has time to send for one and still have time, To customize & build it.

On that date posted: Just post pics of your { Farm Truck }
Post pics of your project early as your building it. ~ May help others with there's...*


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.

Sounds cool...

Not a follower of the series...

Is the truck red or orange? Hard for these old eyes to tell...

I would cast a vote for a 4/15/16 deadline, vice 3/1/16...
(it will probably take longer than that for me to find a camper shell :lol: )

John
.


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*Hi John,
What The: "Farm Truck" ~ Is all about 
{ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Plt_KrMzHxI } 
And it's just old red paint and a little rust.
And well built with a 4 link rear end setup.
502 BB Changed to a 572 BB With NOS For a little help. *


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

cool idea !! I watched some of the videos .
I like this one . 
nothing works like a chevy truck does .
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQvcMruyBtM


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

To be fair you should set the deadline for 4/1 or 5/1. Everybody who may want to enter may not currently have a truck they can use.


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

* About the Date yes I understand Sometime in mid April say the 15th ~ { 4-15-2016 }
Dose that seem fair for everyone ? *


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

TJETDRAGRACER said:


> * About the Date yes I understand Sometime in mid April say the 15th ~ { 4-15-2016 }
> Dose that seem fair for everyone ? *


yeah!!! "The Grim Reaper's TAX Day Deadline" :thumbsup:

gone do some "Digg'n" in Da' "Cave" :devil:

Bubba the Senile 123 :wave:

in "MY" day,... we called those vehicles..."Sleepers".....
all the mechanical parts were; "New & Improved".. (LOL!!!)

a friend of mine had an; early LT-1 Vette engine, dump torque converter, low gears (don't remember specs)
in an early '70's C-10 fleet-side..

"ME",... I was into "Show-Trucks".. had a New (@ the time) '79 Chevy C-10 stepside in "Midnight-Black" ..
what GM called the color anyways.. and the small stock V-8 (308 ??)..
add some "Hooker"; Roll bars, overhead airplane landing lights ("Blinders"/Artificial "Day" lights), Brush Guard..

with fog lights (old round style) with the upper-half blacked-out (like vehicles in WW II)....
plexaglass-covers, I custom made "They" did not exist yet for after-mkt.. and blacked-out everything, but a big,
properly scaled, "Bow-Tie".. so they shined like Chevy Emblems...
it already had a wood floor in the "Box".... stripped it down to the wood, & re-finished it into a polished "Oak"..

made some REAL-Oak side-steps; 10" wide X 2" thick that ran normal-length, with custom made 14Ga. stainless steel front "Mud-Flaps" (had a metal fab-shop do it for me..).. and ended at the back of the cab, with a 10Ga angle-iron
rear mounting bracket, placed so the bottom of the wielded 90o brackets were "Shelf's" for the rear of the running boards.
pin-striped (White double stripe) all the body (hood, front fender & door body-lines, and rear step-side fender body-lines)

add; a "Duke's of Hazzard" electronic horn, an air-horn for the Main steering wheel button/pad...
a long, white fiberglass "Whip" CB antenna.. "Ball" mounted, on the back of the driver's side rear fender...
then stenciled between the top/upper two rear fender body-lines; "MIDNIGHT (Rebel-Flag) REBEL"...
oh, had a custom chrome "Tube" radiator grill as well...

SRY for the; "War & Peace" novel here.. ;-)


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

long bed?



:wave:



:tongue:


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*Any Chevy body T-Jet size will do really { MEV / Mini Lindy / Resin Body }
Just mainly that it's mounted on a T-Jet Chassis ~ As ~ Aurora / Dash / JL / Or AW*


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Why not allow different chassis(es)? The farm truck has wide tires you may be able to put them on a three or four great build but definitely not on a Mev body.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Here is my start to the build


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*{ Nice Job, Joe on your Farm Truck, It maybe an inspiration for others to build one }

* I just wanted to keep it a simple contest for fun & just based on a T-Jet Chassis.
"That's all" ~ As in an Aurora / Dash / JL / Or AW ~ T-Jet size chassis.
I guess that I opened a can of worms. 

I could see the different body's other then a MEV'S Body for the contest. ~ That's cool.
A ~ MEV or a Mini Lindy body / Or even a Resin body.
if you want to do the extra work as to short-in the body to fit the t-jet chassis.
That up to you guys.

Now the chassis size ? 
Just wanted to keep everyone on the same page as, Far as the chassis go's... At least !

What if someone bought that 1:64 Sc. Farm Truck metal toy & just mounted a 4-gear 
or a slimline chassis under it ? ~ That wouldn't be fair to anyone else.

{ Interested in what others think } About the chassis size.
{ I Vote for keeping it the T-Jet size chassis } But that's just me.

* I'm just mounting a mev 71' Chevy body on a t-jet chassis painting it red. 
* Making a topper for it from sheet plastic.
* And doing some detail work on the body and that's it. ~ Easy, Simple & Fun. *


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

just curious,
and I respect that more time has been alloted .....
has anyone priced an MEV truck?
how much are they?


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Looks like $15 plus shipping and handling, one of the reasons I suggested different bodies and different chassises. I have a couple of the 3 gear Chevy short beds i.e. Fall Guy style. If somebody wants to buy a die- cast body let them, it's all in fun as far as I can tell. You do mention it's supposed to be a cheap inexpensive build. I feel the winner would be everybody who put their time into building it. Unless I missed it some where I don't believe there's a prize. Why all the restrictions?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

where do you find them for 15.00???RM


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*Ok New Rules For The Farm Truck Build ~ There are No Rules !!!
What ever I wrote. ~ Just disregard it. 

Just build a slot car with a truck body that looks like The Farm Truck ~ Or not...
{ I learn my lesson as of never suggesting a contest again } ~ LOL

I hand it over to you guys to keep this contest going if you wish with your rules.
No hard feeling. ~ Peace Out ~ I'll post a pic of my truck when I am finished with it. *


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> where do you find them for 15.00???RM


 Randy when you go to pick the mev truck body , 
where it says finished body click on the check mark and it will offer a kit , set it to kit
then the price will change , the kit is only $15

ps Randy I just got a hotwheels 79 ford truck to use the camper cap for mine from ebay .
I cant wait to see what you do with
the 37 chevy coupe and the trabant sedan delivery gassers bodys.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*update*

progress





_. we don't gotta show you no steenkeen rules ._​


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

That's looking good...really like that topper...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

What kind of wheels do you have on the front?


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Looks sharp, I even like the stance.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

sjr, the body is just sitting on the tires for right now. but I will only raise it up a bit for tire clearance.
I don't want to mount the body until I am sure of the wheel/tire combinations to go with.

Roger, the front wheels are mini lindy with hard rubber tires for now.
keeping my options open. trying to replicate what i see in the pictures the best that I can.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

The almost look like stock TJET wheels with a nice set of Hun Caps added For a stock bare wheel the new Vincent Stock Chrome or Stock black with the right paint and a home made hub cap would look just like stock trucks wheels.


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

* My "Farm Truck" ~ Project Took a Turn. 
I needed a Tow Truck for my T-Jet Repair Shop.
So I combined ~ The MEV's 71' Chevy pickup body with one of Jim's Resin Wrecker Body's. 

And the 50's Ford Pickup resin body became my ~ "Farm Truck" project.
Who said it had to be a Chevy ? ~ After everyone wanted to change the rules. lol

It's and Old Farm Truck that's turning into a "Street Drag Racing Truck"
Sill in progress, ~ I may repaint it & I sill need to make a glass part for it.
It's a little rough looking but that's the best part about it. 
I may just leave it as it is now and just paint the grill and bumber's White. *


----------

